# Defective Rapha bibs



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

My first Rapha order - caught their Sale and ordered a pair of brevet bibs a couple of Base layer T”s some socks and a cap. 
Bibs came with a defect in the stitching. Sent an email to their CS and we”ll see what happens. Errors happen - hopefully they make it right.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Rapha CS is above average...


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

spdntrxi said:


> Rapha CS is above average...


thanks. I have read mixed things - pretty polarized opinions on their CS. I’m hoping it gets sorted out quickly.


----------



## tony_mm (Apr 5, 2016)

I read also very different experiences with the CS from Rapha...

Keen to see how this one goes...


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Happy to say that I heard back from them and they took care of things in very fair way - score one for Rapha!
I was offered a reimbursement at the price I paid (item was on sale) or a credit for the regular price applied to a future purchase - I can't complain.


----------

